# "I am shocked to hear that Phoenix is not asking for a lot more from us,"



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/0805/14hawks.html

I took this from the Hawks forum and I heard it on Bickley.

After reading this article I am pretty disgusted with this trade. The quote in the title disgusts me the most. They got Joe for a freaking bargain. The Suns gave away Joe Johnson. Colangelo couldn't even get us Tony freakin Delk who is a serviceable PG.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Sedd said:


> http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/0805/14hawks.html
> 
> I took this from the Hawks forum and I heard it on Bickley.
> 
> After reading this article I am pretty disgusted with this trade. The quote in the title disgusts me the most. They got Joe for a freaking bargain. The Suns gave away Joe Johnson. Colangelo couldn't even get us Tony freakin Delk who is a serviceable PG.


Negotiation 101:
Always ask for more than you realistically expect to receive with the first offer.

Apparently the Suns panicked, thinking their options were limited. I still think they jumped the gun.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Negotiation 101:
> Always ask for more than you realistically expect to receive with the first offer.
> 
> Apparently the Suns panicked, thinking their options were limited. I still think they jumped the gun.


My man you are right. They thought they may have to part with one of the Josh boys from what that article reads. Suns management team choked big time. Shame how Brian went from Exec of Year to Isaiah's and Billy Hunter's you know what. Colangelo has gotten OWNED all off season.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been saying this for awhile now. It should of been Harrington, and Childress, or go **** yourself.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh, I heard about this too. We're *******es. I bet all of us here coulda gotten a better deal than they did. We'd see how much they _really_ wanted him. :evil:

But I'm lil bit glad, it means Marion isnt going anywhere. And we'd have money in the future to get a 2 with Amare here attracting them.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Negotiation 101:
> Always ask for more than you realistically expect to receive with the first offer.
> 
> Apparently the Suns panicked, thinking their options were limited. I still think they jumped the gun.


Yes, just like the Q,#1 pick for KT. We jump the gun on too many occasions. At least we get the picks out of it, which I hope we don't trade away. But the JJ trade isn't done yet is it?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I've been saying this for awhile now. It should of been Harrington, and Childress, or go **** yourself.


Or Josh Smith :smile:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Isiah Thomas held us hostage and made us give up this yrs pick. We wanted felt we needed Kurt Thomas to play PF and give Amare some help inside.





And for those of who don't know Nate wouldnt have been our pick, Francisco Garcia would've been it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I still find it hard to believe the Suns couldnt get Salim and or Childress. I could see the Hawks not trading Harrington in that deal, unless they take out a 1st and Diaw or something...

They are stacked in the backcourt and the only player coming in return is Boris Diaw...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Isiah Thomas held us hostage and made us give up this yrs pick. We wanted felt we needed Kurt Thomas to play PF and give Amare some help inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok we know that already for the millionth time you have said it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Ok we know that already for the millionth time you have said it.


:biggrin: know what? j/k

apparently to some though it hasn't sunk in though, so. Blame them


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think that owner said that just to get Belkin on his side to approve the deal.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> :biggrin: know what? j/k
> 
> apparently to some though it hasn't sunk in though, so. Blame them


I blame you!!!!!!!!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sedd said:


> http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/0805/14hawks.html
> 
> I took this from the Hawks forum and I heard it on Bickley.
> 
> After reading this article I am pretty disgusted with this trade. The quote in the title disgusts me the most. They got Joe for a freaking bargain. The Suns gave away Joe Johnson. Colangelo couldn't even get us Tony freakin Delk who is a serviceable PG.


First off Delk sucks big time. A PG who can't even average more than 2 asists per game for his career is not worth having. How could you even think of having that bum back in a Phoenix uniform? The first time was enough!

Secondly they didn't just give away Joe Johnson. We got 2 first rounders and Diaw PLUS a freaking load of cap space. The economic trade off in this situation is quite simple... JJ+14million Cap Space Spent or 2 first rounders and Diaw+ About 2 million in cap space. That doesn't even tell the whole tale because with no 14 million in cap space two seasons from now equals no Marion in a Phoenix uniform. Honestly would you trade JJ for Marion, Diaw, and two first rounders? I sure as heck wouldn't and the Suns wouldn't either.... that's essentially what it would have boiled down to. The problem is most people can't even think of the future... they all want it now now now. 

Just chillax everybody the Suns are fine.

Also one last thing... it was the Hawks that got screwed not us. We probably were bluffing we'd match without a sign and trade... they could have got him for nothing. Thank goodness the Atlanta front offense doesn't have a clue what they're doing.


----------

